# Beckhoff



## Ralf44 (3 April 2009)

Hallo erstmal an alle.

Da mein Bruder Umzieht hat er mich gebeten noch ein paar Teile von seiner SpS Sammlung etc. los zu werden.

- Beckhoff Bx8000-0000
- Beckhoff Bus Terminal KL 1404 (4channel)
- von festo wären auch noch Sachen da ( cpv , wartungseinheit )

alles ungebraucht, da keine Zeit gehabt.

Wenn Interesse Preisvorschläge sind erwünscht, solange reell.

Gruß


----------

